# Testing too early.....



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Come on.....Whos doing it?

Ive done it    I only had ET on Monday (5dp 3dt) What a plank    Obviously it was Negative.

When have you done/or are doing it? Maybe its best to wait till OTD! Whats the earliest anybodys had a BFP? 
I got a BFP with my DD 8dp 2dt (8 days after ET with a day 2,5 cell embie)

Why do we do this to ourselves    Aaaarrrgggghhh!

Anna.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

come on Missus you know better than that Im sending the    after you xxxx  Good luck  x (mind you now you have got a negative you will know there wont be a case of trigger shot positive if (I mean when of course) the next one comes up positive xxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

TB....I know I know better      r defo after me!! How did I go 9 months not knowing the sex of my baby when I can even got 5 days without peeing on the sticks    

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

See I found out the sex of my DDs but didnt test at all for K (waited for the clinic blood test) and only tested with E because I was on nasty antibs and had started having sore (.)(.).  I knew I couldnt be but my friend talked me into it....


----------



## PositiveCi (May 22, 2010)

Anna, 

You've made my day, I had a single embryo transfer with a 2 day 5 cell emby, you are the first person I've seen that got a BFP on that.  Know it doesn't guarantee one for me but it made me happy seeing it 

So far my resolve has stayed strong and I've managed to refrain from testing (mainly because DP had hidden the HPT on my instruction....but still)...OTD is this Wednesday (26th) and I am 11dp 2dt....bricking it doesn't even describe it esp seeing as I been having severe bloating (my belly is HUGE), coldy type symptoms and A/F style cramps....feel like the old witch is on her way....all I can do is   for my BFP

xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Anna, do i have to come round your house and hide all your peesticks?? Naughty girl you! 

   

xxxxx Angie


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Faint line on a first response test this morn! 4 days before OTD! That was how I fou d out about DD too! Xx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Anna!! - Just read your thread and it was nice to see your last post! xxx

Mia


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Yay Anna    thats how i found out about DD, negative on day 4 then bfp a few days before otd   


i wont say the C word just yet but excited for you xxxxxx


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just tested early - 4 days before OTD and later in the afternoon - I didnt do the first pee. I got a BFN - pretty devastated but not losing hope yet, I am convincing myself that it is still early. 
why do we do it again??


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Sam,

All is not lost - I tested 4 days early in my last cycle and got a bfn - which turned into a bfp on otd!

   

Mia


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks Mia
Good luck to you too - I see your OTD is next week


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining you, im going mad here!

I caved in and tested Monday afternoon (had ET 13th so Monday i was 11dp2dt) with a cheapie ebay test and it was BFN, i thought thats it, i was soooo devastated...but i had a dream that night that i was on my way to docs because i was pregnant so convinced myself to test on Tues morning and got BFP (cheapie ebay test 10iu/ml) so this was 12dp2dt, i have tested this morning (up at 4am, couldnt sleep!) same again-i did 2 cheapie ebay tests....i think i was just expecting that they would be darker or the line would come up quicker this morning, but i guess the tests are rubbish Should i try my clinic test tomorrow 25iu/ml, but i would be sooo worried if this came up BFN? Any advice ladies? Im still 3 days away from OTD and am petrified about having a chemical pregnancy?

Thanks

Lyndsey
XXXX


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Lyndsey- 
congrats on the BFP- if I was you I would wait till tomorrow at the earliest to do the clinic one, the reason being that bloods double every 48hrs-  so say for arguments sake you were just on 10 when you first tested you may well not quite get to 25 today but would be there tomorrow or definitely day after, sorry realised you said tomorrow on re-reading your posts- I'd be tempted to wait til friday, 

I did my first test on cheapy 10iu/ml test on sat and it came up slowly ish (13 days post 5 day transfer) and yesterday it came up really fast- so i think the longer you leave it between tests the more difference you will see, Also you were 4 days behind be so levels would be lower to start with, 

good luck hun, really hope this is the real thing, 

Kate x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Kate.....the worrying never stops does it??! Although i know i have kind of brought this on myself by testing early....!

Does anyone know what conc HCG the tesco own brand pg tests can detect, i have just been out and got some of those and with  my 2nd wee! It is coming up with faint..ish, but visable line...?

Thanks

Lyndsey
XXX


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Lyndsey, 

I would say it is looking good! 

Have a look at the top of the 2ww board there are some links on pee- sticks and HCG etc, pee on stick has details of sensitivities of loads of tests

good luck

Kate x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Lyndsey,

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    *

If it's positive, it's positive no matter how long it takes to come up! You are pregnant huni!!!!!!!     

As for tests, I know Superdrug is 10mls, I think Asda's tests are the same but I am unsure about tesco.....the superdrug ones are great. They are really sturdy and you get 2 tests for about £7.

As for the being worried about chem preg - just focus on the positive! We all worry about this but you need to make the most of the happy times, so go on, enjoy being pregnant and don't give the chem preg another thought! 

Congrats again babe!!!!

Mia x x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lyndsey-I did a tesco one with later morning wee and also got faint line, maybe they are just rubbish tests lol, will see again  with FMU. I did a sainsburys one with FMU today and got a nice 2nd line


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mia, thank you so much hun.....cant quite believe it, well dont believe it, not yet tbh, not till i get to OTD and still have +ve        I am such a pessamist, i know chemical pregnancy is the last thing i should think about, but for me i just think right this is going too well for me/us, whats going to go wrong now....   How are you feelin, are you 2 days post transfer now? Any twinges?

Vicky the Tesco test are meant to be quite good actually.....i think!

It wasnt a faint faint line, still really visable just not as dark as control line....?

Im going for a FR to use with FMU tomorrow, everything crossed for that...

Vicky best of luck for the next 8 months hope its happy and healthy.

Lyndsey


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lyndsey,

Good luck for FMU tomorrow huni - first response will pick it up in no time...let us know ASAP!

Good Luck although I already think your pregnant!.....Did you suspect?  Have you had any symptoms?

Mia x


----------



## zuri1 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi ladies

This has to be the worst time in my life the anxiety is just too much for poor me.I did  a pee stick and got a  BFN. Not on the first pee just comforting myself i know chances are slim.Today is OTD but am almost not going too scared to get bad news.

How does one get the courage to make it to the clinic!!!!

      for all the ladies on this crazy waiting period!!!


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Luck Zuri!       you get a BFP!

mIA X


----------



## zuri1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I did not even make it to the test as AF started I was soo shocked i havent even let myself cry.The clinic said i should still do the test but it really is my period why lie to myself.

I don't know what to feel or say this journey has been a tough one.

     to all the ladies in waiting .

Zuri


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

likewise Zuri.
My AF arrived today, OTD is tomorrow. Feeling devastated.  I am still going to do my own test tomorrow but think it will be a waste of money.

hang in there hon. 

If it helps when I stopped crying I started to arrange next appointment with the clinic to start the 3rd cycle as soon as possible.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like for some of you, it was good news!
Not so good for the others though - so sorry, I feel your pain...

Testing too early is something I do a lot, even if I could have saved a fiver by waiting just 2 days for AF...

The Sainsburys test I bought this week is meant to detect from 4 days before you're due, and it was a BFN. 

Still, if I don't come on properly by tomorrow I will do the other one.
Had some odd spotting since day 5 past 6th natural try, but no other AF symptoms.

Been feeling a bit queasy though and running to the loo a lot... Fingers crossed!


----------



## zuri1 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi 

Are you still going to be on medication until the OTD? I will go for a test tm just just to give myself some hope hehehe.I can not afford any more treatments this was the ONE and it was my second. I don't know where to start guess have to move on but don't have a clue what moving on means.

I have nice full chest from the medication guess i better enjoy for the next few days hehehe.
       

Zuri


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

sweetie I am so sorry you are not going to go again? Can you make that decision a little later ? do you have to decide now?

I am fortunate I live in Belgium and we get 6 cycles from our health insurance. You pay some things, medication and blood tests but the large part of it is free.  

I am on utrogestan and I will continue it until tomorrow morning and I'll do a HPT. I am not too hopeful though.


----------



## zuri1 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi  Samb,
Oh lucky you  i live in africa and have had to sacrifice everything to do the two treatments I have had. I can not afford anymore as i have to travel to southafrica which i very expesive for me.
Oh the AF pain is killing me and now I am becoming realistic and dont think there is hope.

Crossing my fingers for you tm.
hugs  Zuri


----------

